# dough bowl



## hughie (Dec 2, 2014)

This isnt really turning but I am not sure where it would go.

My DIL requested one of these and it had to look rustic and old, no shine etc etc.
It made from Silky Oak and finished with DO 18" X 8" X 6"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 2, 2014)

Hughie your work is always top notch, and this just proves it. great job man.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2014)

hughie said:


> This isnt really turning but I am not sure where it would go.



I moved it here for ya...


And...that is very cool....


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Great job. Hughie and great looking wood.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 2, 2014)

Hughie - This certainly aligns with the quality of you turning  Thats just fantastic.


----------



## hughie (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks I 'm a bit surprised by all replies


----------



## wade (Sep 20, 2015)

I really like this. Creative Different and Damn Hard to make!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

